# And these guys didn't win..



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

The local jon boat club fished a tourney at Lake McIntosh, known for huge bass. The team here didn't win, but what a bag of keepers!
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/73058-Mackintosh-8-29


----------

